# Drop in Fertilizer Costs?



## Vol

This author says to look for a drop in fertilizer costs towards the end of summer due to increased world production......







hope he's right but I will believe it when I see it. But some interesting information in this read.

Regards, Mike

Fertilizer Inputs Spiral Lower | Top Producer Magazine


----------



## swmnhay

Urea prices skyrocketed here this spring.Fertilizer has been following the grain prices.If the price goes up they want thier piece of the pie.MONOPOLY!!!

It's INSANE my fert bill this year will be over 100K,not that long ago it was around 35K


----------



## mlappin

Yup, no doubt. I remember when potash broke $200/ton Father decided to haul it himself to save a little on trucking as fertilizer was just getting too expensive to pay someone else to haul, needless to say, we're paying someone else to haul it again, just too busy this time of year to waste time on something a professional can do much faster.


----------



## rjmoses

Just remember -- According to the Feds, there is almost no inflation in the US!

Ralph
"Figures don't lie, but liars can figure."


----------



## dubltrubl

Well I sure got a surprise this week. Ordered up fertilizer to spread after our first cut and Urea prices have jumped nearly $100/t since April! Dang, you'd think with the low natural gas prices it would have at least stayed about the same even with a higher demand! Thank goodness we got some rain right afterward, cuz the co-op "forgot" to add the agrotain. Last application in April had the urea sitting for 10 days in the field before it got rain. I wasn't about to go through that again so ordered some inhibitor this time, then they go and "forget" to add it! Thank goodness the wife didn't "forget" to bring home some adult de-hydration first aid! Was chewin my nails till the rain came, and her first aid was the only thing keepin me sane!


----------



## rjmoses

I experimented with anhydrous on my OG this spring. The difference in color, regrowth, leaf count, etc. is really, really noticeable. ((I had posted some pictures before the software change a while back.) This fall, I am planning doing a 25 acre field of OG at 200#/ac. The key seemed to be having the right ground conditions, i.e., ground with enough moisture in it to allow the applicator knives to go through without tearing the crowns out of the ground or leaving big clumps.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

When you say the color was noticeable, in a good way? I've thought several times about trying it, no one down here close has the rig to apply. My bill for fert the other day was 138.00 an acre........unbelievable


----------



## dubltrubl

somedevildawg said:


> When you say the color was noticeable, in a good way? I've thought several times about trying it, no one down here close has the rig to apply. My bill for fert the other day was 138.00 an acre........unbelievable


That's almost exactly what our bill ran too. Toss in herbicide, fuel, wear and tear, twine and any repairs, our prices will not be able to stay the same as last year. I see lots of folks underselling us by quite a bit. I can only speculate that they aren't putting into it what we are. I guess it works for them, but I'll hang onto ours before I give it away. It'll move this winter.
Sure wish I could find someone around here to apply some anhydrous. Closest one is about 65 miles from us.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yes, outrageous is all I can say, I am constantly looking for other ways but we are limited by what we can do.....talked to a feller the other day spreading chickenshit.....said he had to do 2 apps to equal what he was getting with fert., price was about the same when considered in totality....just no good way around it.....your right about those other people, if they were paying what we are they wouldn't give it away! I think a lot of times farmer brown just doesn't see the cost because it gets shuffled in with corm, cotton, peanuts, etc.


----------



## rjmoses

somedevildawg said:


> When you say the color was noticeable, in a good way? I've thought several times about trying it, no one down here close has the rig to apply. My bill for fert the other day was 138.00 an acre........unbelievable


The color was a much darker, lush green compared to a lighter, yellow-green for urea fertilized. Yesterday, I checked and leaf height and leaf count/crown was at least double. I'd be trouble (in a good way) if we had had some rain.

Ralph


----------



## country boy

had a guy the other day wanted me to bale his hay , asked if had been fertilized because i charge a two roll min , told me sure has put almost two tons on that 40 acre patch that way I sell only fertilized hay go figure


----------

